# iaido and kendo in illinois



## billc (Aug 12, 2007)

If you are interested in Mugai Ryu iaido or the Hagga(?) school of kendo and you live in Illinois you can find an instructor at the Japanese Culture Center.  The center is based in chicago but they have another location in Palatine, Illinois.  The instructors name is Ken Pitchford.  He trained for 20 years in Okinawa and Japan while he served in the air force.  He teaches his classes in the traditional Japanese manner.  I have trained with him for about 4 years.  If you are interested, you can find the culture center on the internet.  Contact the chicago location and they can get you in touch with Mr. Pitchford.


----------

